# Looking for housemates



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

hi, first week in Dubai has come and gone and there is only one more week left at the hotel. Know no-one in Dubai so thought it might be fun to share an apartment.

Does anyone know of any rooms to let? Does anyone want to rent an apartment together? Does anyone know of anyone going on holidays and looking to rent out their room (this will give me time to look for a proper place)?

Looking to stay in either Dubai Marina or Jumeirah Beach Residence area.

I am a fairly normal guy, early thirties, have shared accommodation in Sydney, Hong Kong and London. Am working here as a tax manager.

If you are interested, drop me a response on this forum or to my e-mail at or call me on . Happy to meet up or tell you more about myself over phone/e-mail.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Sam and welcome to the board.

You may want to try dubizzle.com
Do you not have a housing allowance, that would cover even a studio apartment?

It is technically illegal to share apartments/villas here *(and an even bigger no-no to share with a female you are not related to )*


To share, you must have the approval of your LL...though most people dont want bachelors sharing accommodation in "family areas"

Have a look in the paper..there are a few listed..just be careful, as the Munincipality are cracking down on people sharing.


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I am moving to Dubai tomorrow! would be nice to meet some people, I am also in company apartment then I will be looking to share.
It would be nice to meet up during the week once I am there.


----------



## throughtheglass (Jun 3, 2008)

hi joannem and sam, 
I will be moving to Dubai on Sunday and am interested to discuss about accomodations. I was just given 2 weeks to stay in a hotel after which I will be on my own.


----------



## Bajwa (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi 
I am also moving to Hamriya, and on Sunday how can i find the tourist spots


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi all

all be coming out late Aug/Sept and will initially be in paid hotel for 1st month but will also be looking to rent independantly but may have to consider house/flat share in the interim. Ill keep checking this thread for more tips.


----------



## Jola (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got a spare room available for a female (women only fully furnished house, British expats).
It's in Mirdif, in Dubai. Available immediately.


----------

